# Is it legal to adopt a wild pigeon?



## ibarrajo.jr (Oct 13, 2017)

So in short, a pigeon flew into a wall today and dislocated its wing. A few friends and I sat around it to provide comfort. We called the animal rescue league and animal control. Animal control came after 1 1/2 hours and said they'll take him to the vet. I fear they'll just euthanize my little friend. I mentioned that I'd be happy to adopt him and the officer said i cant do that. I'm sure there's a legal loophole but i'm just not that informed about wild animal life to know it. Any help pls


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Of course you can adopt him. Feral pigeons are not a protected species, so yes, you can keep them if you want. But you would need to be sure to learn about pigeons and meet his needs.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3, of course you can adopt a feral pigeon. Can you adopt him from animal control and take him to a vet? If necessary tell them it is your pet not a feral.


----------

